# Nurse Katt



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Does anyone else's cat play nurse when you're not feeling good? I've got a sinus infection and yesterday Robin looked after me! But he didn't JUST snuggle up to me. He kept me active. He didn't bug me, but gently, firmly nudged me, so that I ate, talked on the phone to friends, drank fluids...

Kind of a tough nurse...


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Kurt,
Whenever I've been sick, and go to bed, or crash on the couch, I have lots of nurse's! 
I'm sure they know Something is 'off', because they're much more subdued, and yet, very attentive to me!
I love it!
Sharon
P.S.
Or...they're just concerned, they won't get fed!


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

If I happen to be in bed anytime near *_the feeding hour_*, Maya comes in and starts murring which becomes incessant meowing at me in my bedroom. If I still don't get up, she gets bolder and jumps on my bed, and takes a sniff or two at my face to see if I've died and left them to starve. If I turn over (turn my head away) for another 5 minutes of sleep, she'll walk all over my chest and even sit on me. She did that yesterday, while I was lying on my side and somehow got comfortable and stayed that way for several minutes. I decided enough was enough, having a 9-10 lb cat on me for several minutes just wasn't comfortable anymore.

Maya: 1 win, eats hearty, feels full and ready to snooze again :catsm
Me: 0 win, kitchen slave, fully awake, but a bit sleep deprived now 

Btw, after Maya does this, sometimes G will then join in on "checking in" on me, too. I have a feeling my two aren't concerned if I get sick, but I've been lucky not to be that ill yet to know for sure, lol.


----------

